# Slide ED 160 bitte hier mal so eure Erfahrungen ...



## drfloyd (26. September 2011)

Ich überlege mir ein Radon Slide ED 160 7.0 zu kaufen. 

Beweggrund:
mehr Federweg
mehr Downhillpotential
Bikepark? Aber dort auch nicht zu extrem.

Was waren eure Gründe für den Kauf? Worüber ward ihr überrascht und worüber ward ihr enttäuscht? 

Was würdet ihr als Tipp für DIESES Bike mitgeben?

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Cube AMS 100 aus 2007


----------



## Eisbein (26. September 2011)

ich hab keines aber ich hab's meiner freundin empfohlen!

Gründe: PREIS - LEISTUNG!!!, Geometrie ist auch super, Sinnvolle komponentenwahl (ich finde stahlfeder besser als luft; nicht zu schmale felgen, syntace cokpit...)

ich bins dann letztens mal gefahren: Schön agil, angenehm flacher lenkwinkel, hinterbau geht super. Beim normalen kurbeln auf der straße ohne propedal wippt es etwas mehr als mein Torque ES (ebenfalls 160/160).
Es ist def. ein rad welches sich nicht hinter den großen verstecken muss (trek remedy, canyon torque/Nerve AM, und was sonst noch so in der liga spielt)
Achja, der rahmen müsste auch recht leicht sein -> gute basis um ein leichtes Enduro aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (26. September 2011)

... ich hoffe es kommen noch weitere Info's ;-)


----------



## Jan89 (26. September 2011)

Hi bin super zufrieden mit meinem Radon 
einziger Kritikpunkt ist das der Dämpfer bei Drops/ Sprüngen
durch den ganzen Federweg durchrauscht


----------



## Philippster (27. September 2011)

Morgen Zusammen,

jo das mit dem Dämpfer haben ich bei meinem 140er auch. Aber mir wurde im "SLide" Thread gesagt das man das verbessern kann wenn man einen dünnen Kunstoff in die Luftkammer legt sind auch Fotos dabei musst du dich mal durch wühlen falls es dich interessiert.
Ich habe es bishe rnoch nicht gemacht will nicht gleich meinen neuen Dämpfer auseinander schrauben Ich habe jetzt glaube ich knapp 14,5-15 bar drin so geht es bei größerem kommt er zwar auch auf Block aber naja bei mir ist block auch irgendwie wenn der Ring noch nicht vom Gleitrohr rutscht sondern 2mm davor.

Aber zurück zu den Erfahungen ich fahren zwar das 140er aber kann nur sagen geil. Ist super wenig obwohl ich mit 185 den L Rahmen genommen habe.....also macht einfahc nru Spaß. Die Bremse (Formula RX) fine ich übrigens auch hammer afnangs etwas sehr laut gequitsch beim Uphill ist jetzt aber fast weg......


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Eisbein (27. September 2011)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Hi bin super zufrieden mit meinem Radon
> einziger Kritikpunkt ist das der Dämpfer bei Drops/ Sprüngen
> durch den ganzen Federweg durchrauscht



tja und dabei haben die doch extra das boostvalve eingebaut damit der dämpfer linearer wird (und somit noch eher durchrauscht).


----------



## Philippster (27. September 2011)

Ehm ne frage zu diesem Boostvalve das ist doch eigentlich dafür das das es eben nichts passiert wenn er durch rauscht oder? Also das es eigentlich garnichts ausmacht? Oder hab eich da etwas falsch verstanden?

Gruß
philipp


----------

